# Barista Hustle - Unlimited training - interest in a group buy?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

This is to gather if their is interest in a group buy of Barista Hustle "Unlimited" training - for up to 20 people. The online training covers milk science and latte art, advanced coffee making and an introductory barista course. The link has all the info from Barista Hustle. You can get access to a number of online courses with a monthly fee. I have enjoyed barista hustle content over the years.

It would be run as a group buy and I've checked with Glenn if that's OK before posting this.

So bear in mind group buy rules would apply, including "By participating in this Group Buy all participants agree to release Coffee Forums UK, its Owners, Administrators, Moderators or any other staff of any and all liability and waive all rights I may have under all laws and governing bodies. By posting in this thread you agree you are entering a binding contract between the Organiser and the Participant."

At time of posting we can have up to 20 people assigned to the online learning for approx. £76.

I would aim for 10+ people to make it feasible.

We'd set the amount to more than cover the costs as a buffer and if we managed to get close to the 20 people then should have a decent saving. I've been reviewing it and if we didn't have enough people I'm not sure it's worth the risk of currency fluctuations and so on - as it's monthly and not a one off payment.

At the moment an individual is $15 = £11.50

Group up to 20 is $99 = £76 (based on reported exchange rates via google today 8 April 2019)

As you don't tend to get that exact rate for a transaction, with 10 people it might end up £8 - £9 depending on how much the charge is once going through. The more we get the better of course.

If you're interested add your name to the list? I'd administer the courses, so need your name and email address to register you.

I'd ask for a 6 month commitment to begin with. If we lost numbers after 6 months I would be check in case new people/other people wanted to sign-up...or it might have to cease. So if you sign-up try to take advantage of it!

If after 6 months (or whenever it closed) their was a surplus due to fluctuations or so on, then I'd donate it to the forum.

You could pay me with bank transfer or PayPal friends and family.

If I'm missing something let me know?

All other group buy rules would be applicable - so you'd need to be active members with post counts greater than 25


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 4, 2018)

Sounds interesting, actually.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

If we get enough interest to bring the price down significantly I'm in.

With that in mind maybe start a list of interested parties so you can make enquiries at least:


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

1. JLarkin

2. IGM45


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

igm45 said:


> If we get enough interest to bring the price down significantly I'm in.
> 
> With that in mind maybe start a list of interested parties so you can make enquiries at least:


Thanks. I meant to do that. Was thinking so much about wording that I forgot the important part!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Having recently bought some new equipment I thought it would be an ideal time to expand my knowledge too, as is oft spoken agreed on here is that the weakest link of most of our set-ups is the operator.

This BH unlimited does seem to offer some great courses including access to all of the following:









I'm happy to take the mantle of organising if @jlarkin no longer wishes to..

Ideally 20 people would sign up - cost of £4 pm - thats it £4!!

N.b the less people the higher the cost e.g if only 10 of us it'll be £8 pm.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'll kick us off:

1. @igm45

2.

3.

4.

5.


----------

